
No, you can’t fly over a rainbow – that would break the laws of physics - srikar
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/oct/29/fly-over-rainbow-break-laws-physics
======
ColinWright
As is pointed out multiple times in the comments, while the case that sparked
this discussion is not in fact a rainbow, yes, you can fly over a rainbow.

